# Sibelius Cycle/Blomstedt



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

Just got this set at a steal from Barnes and Noble Online for only $20! (4CD set) Reviews say it is one of the best Sibelius Cycle's out there. _I'm eager to hear it!_


----------



## Shane (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow, I didn't know Blomstedt even did a Sibelius cycle. I have some of his Beethoven and Neilsen symphonies, and enjoy those quite a bit.
I'll definitely be picking this one up, especially at that price.


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

I own his Beethoven cycle with the Dresden Staatskapel-Orchestra, simply gorgeous recordings.


----------



## G e o r g e (Jan 16, 2007)

linz said:


> Just got this set at a steal from Barnes and Noble Online for only $20! (4CD set) Reviews say it is one of the best Sibelius Cycle's out there. _I'm eager to hear it!_


I got that recently, too! I haven't heard it yet, but yes, I also hear it is one of the great Sibelius cycles. B)


----------

